# Thermostat location



## izzon70 (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where the thermostat is located on the 2.5 2007 rabbit. I've seen some post on the turbos that indicate it is behind the alternator on the left side under intake manifold.
I am hoping however that it is located on the other side where the cooling temp sensor is located. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Under the intake manifold on the left by the motor mount, the pulley set in there is the water pump. Underneath the manifold just left is the thermostat housing.you have to drain coolant disconnect lower rad hose and then rotate the front end out from the drivers side. You'll get enough clearance that way to remove the housing and remove the t-stat

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## izzon70 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks, it doesn't sound to difficult. plus i need a g12 change since i have 127k. any advice on buying entire plastic housing with thermostat or just thermostat and switch it out.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thermostat housing is pretty durable, it'll probably be ok.just get a new thermostat and the seal... It's not too tough, just painstakingly tedious. But if you're flushing coolant there is no better time to do it.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## izzon70 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for the help. Im going in!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

at what mileage does VW recommend performing a coolant flush for normal maintenance? i'm at 84K miles now, and by 100K i plan to swap out my water pump, thermostat, etc.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its actually a "life time" item, like their transmission fluid lol...
I changed mine at 40k.and when I deleted the coolant bubble

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

